# Marine Parade, Dover - overnight May 21/22



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

We'll be there awaiting the 6am Norfolk Line sailing - anyone else doing the same?


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

If only I could!   have to wait another 10 weeks, 1 day and 6 hrs, but who's counting!

Have a good 'un...happy travels :wink: :wink: 

MnD


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

MandyandDave said:


> If only I could!   have to wait another 10 weeks, 1 day and 6 hrs, but who's counting!
> 
> Have a good 'un...happy travels :wink: :wink:
> 
> MnD


There's nothing to stop you parking up there for the night and just pretending - call it a practice-run.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

We'll be there on the 15th           

Johnny F


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Johnny. We hope to go over the week after next as long as the results we are waiting for are ok, so might see you there.
Sid


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

SidT said:


> Hi Johnny. We hope to go over the week after next as long as the results we are waiting for are ok, so might see you there.
> Sid


Hi SidT, hope the results are ok mate. We travel down on the 15th for an early morn sail 4am on the 16th. Might stop at Arques for first day as we are "virgin" french MH travelers.

Johnny F


----------



## 2Dreamers (Jun 11, 2006)

we are going to be there Wednesday 9th YIPPEEEEE! Haven't the foggiest where we are going once we get to Calais but who cares?!


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

2Dreamers said:


> ..............Haven't the foggiest where we are going once we get to Calais but who cares?!


That's the best way to do it.
For many years we always answered the question of "Where are you going?" with the answer, "Calais". It was the only certainty for our trip.

We would set off south or east and just stop as the fancy took us.
Found some great places that way.
Too much planning can be an inhibitor.

Enjoy the experience.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Hi 2-dreamers: We'll be there too on the 9th!! With 2 granddaughters en route to Paris Disney. Come and say hello- Lunar Champ Coachbuilt


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Mangothemonk said

_We travel down on the 15th for an early morn sail 4am on the 16th. Might stop at Arques for first day as we are "virgin" french MH travelers. _

Hi Johnny. I take it its the Arques near Calais not the one in the languedoc :lol: Are you going on the campsite or the aire?
Cheers Sid


----------



## Forrester (Aug 18, 2006)

We're overnighting at the C&CC site in Folkstone on the21st & get the 13.45 Sea France ferry next day  We've planned to do the West coast of France, then over the Pyrenees to Barc. & the Costa Brava. Return via Millau bridge. Roll on :lol: 
Forrester.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

It's the 26th for us - half term. Off to Bruges and the southern parts of Holland. Just 3 weeks  

Gerald


----------

